# Rechtliche Lage



## MontagID (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde von jemandem der Ahnung hat interessieren, wie die Rechtslage bei Downloads kopiergeschützter Inhalte aussieht.
Speziell von Inhalten zb. wie sie auf hd-area.org oder movie-blog.org zu finden sind.
Ich habe nicht vor die Seiten zu nutzen (wir sind mit Amazon und Netflix bestens bedient)!

Allerdings interessiert mich das, da damals im Bekanntenkreis die Meinung vertreten wurde, dass der download soweit nicht illegal sei, der Besitz auch nicht. Was illegal ist, sei die Verbreitung der Daten.
War das so und/oder ist das so? Wenn nein, wie siehts aus?


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Seiten bieten offensichtlich Inhalte an, die illegal angeboten werden. Ergo ist auch das Nutzen der Seiten auch als Downloader nicht erlaubt.


----------



## MontagID (31. Oktober 2017)

wenn ich die blu ray zuhause stehen habe? dann dürfte ich den inhalt doch auch digital besitzen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Oktober 2017)

Nö... Eine BluRay enthält einen Kopierschutz, der nicht umgangen werden darf. Du darst Dir davon KEINE Sicherungskopie erstellen und KEINE digitale Kopie. Machnmal gibt es bei BluRays jedoch eine digitale Kopie dazu, die man sich ansehen kann.

Bei den im Netz kursierenden Dateien wurde der Kopierschutz umgangen. Also illegal.


----------



## JackA (31. Oktober 2017)

Also soweit ich weiß, aber das war damals noch mit DVDs, die aber auch einen Kopierschutz hatten, durfte man, wenn man die originale DVD hatte, digitale Sicherungsdateien erstellen, egal wie. Man darf diese Dateien aber nicht verbreiten.
Rechtlich bist du mit den Dateien, wenn mal dein PC gefilzt wird und sowas entdeckt wird, höchst illegal dran. Aber da sind viele Grauzonen, da sowas gesetzlich noch nicht eindeutig geregelt ist. Beim privaten Gebrauch ist sowas vllt. grad noch geduldet, aber sobald es ums selbst anbieten und verbreiten geht, bist du definitiv fällig und das wird sehr sehr sehr teuer dann.

Das trifft z.B. auf Torrents, wo du runter lädst und gleichzeitig hoch lädst, da trifft dich das Gesetz mit der vollen Härte, da du es dann selbst anbietest.


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2017)

Du darfst bei uns keinen Kopierschutz umgehen.
Wenn die DVD keinen Kopierschutz hat, darfst du dir auch eine Sicherung davon machen, aber nicht wenn der Hersteller das technisch unterbindet.
Da solche Dateien aber es nicht ins Netz schaffen können (da Privat) können sie auch nicht legal sein.

In der Schweiz dürftest du auch den Kopierschutz für Privatkopien umgehen.


----------



## Gimmick (31. Oktober 2017)

Gibts die "analoge Lücke" eigentlich noch? ^^


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2017)

Nö, dafür wurde ja HDCP erfunden.
Wobei es wohl Zwischenschalter gibt/gab welche einfach der anderen Seite "erzählt" haben sie würden die Daten auf einem Monitor ausgeben und stattdessen ungeschützt auf HDMI weitergeleitet haben.


----------



## Gimmick (3. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, dafür wurde ja HDCP erfunden.
> Wobei es wohl Zwischenschalter gibt/gab welche einfach der anderen Seite "erzählt" haben sie würden die Daten auf einem Monitor ausgeben und stattdessen ungeschützt auf HDMI weitergeleitet haben.



Und wenn man abfilmt?


----------



## keinnick (3. November 2017)

Dann hast Du ja keinen Kopierschutz umgangen. Aber ne scheisz Qualität.   Verbreiten darfst Du Deine Aufnahme aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Und wenn man abfilmt?



Dann fliegst du ausm Kino.


----------



## JackA (3. November 2017)

Also früher gab es Kinos, die haben direkt einen Mitschnitt ohne Publikum gemacht vom Film, den sie gerade abspielten. Dann noch entsprechende Tonspur drüber pappen...

Ist das nicht so wie beim Radio, da darf man doch auch aufnehmen und für den Eigenbedarf verwenden. Ist ja schon fast Diskriminierung, wenn man das im Kino nicht dürfte


----------



## MontagID (4. November 2017)

wie gesagt, mein stand war, dass man inhalte besitzen darf, für die man auch bezahlt hat. 
also im konkreten fall heißt das: ich kaufte dvd xy. entsprechend darf ich auch eine digitale"kopie" besitzen - auch für den fall, oder gerade für den fall, dass die dvd kaputt geht.
JA, das umgehen des kopierschutzes ist nicht erlaubt, der besitz einer digitalen kopie aber nicht verboten...
das verbreiten von kopien allerdings ist verboten. und das ist doch meines wissens auch der punkt, für den man verurteilt werden würde und nicht für den besitz?

denn was ist eigentlich geschützt? doch hauptsächlich das urheberrecht?! und das verletze ich ja nicht, wenn ich im besitz einer originalkopie bin und mir diese zur sicherheit noch mal digital in den schrank lege (das erlangen dieser sicherheitskopie ist wohl das problem).
ich fang doch erst dann an, dieses zu verletzen, wenn ich eine kopie meiner originalkopie vertreibe (deale )????


----------



## soth (4. November 2017)

In Deutschland ist es illegal den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, genauso wie der Download illegaler Dateien. Dementsprechend kannst du keine legale, digitale Kopie besitzen.


----------



## Wired (4. November 2017)

Und wie soll man dann backup kopieen (Kompakt Disk) machen dürfen? Oder wurde des Gesetz mal eben still,heimlich und schnell gekippt?


----------



## MontagID (4. November 2017)

also ich geh davon aus, dass du kopien besitzen darfst, sie aber nicht erstellen oder verbreiten darfst.


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2017)

Wobei man auch fertige Kopien als illegal ansehen kann wenn der Hersteller kein Medium ohne Kopierschutz zum Verkauf anbietet.
Ob DVD, BD oder Stream, nahezu alles hat einen Kopierschutz, bzw. DRM.


----------



## KrHome (4. November 2017)

MontagID schrieb:


> wie gesagt, mein stand war, dass man inhalte besitzen darf, für die man auch bezahlt hat.


Das war nie so generalisiert. Es geht immer um das konkrete Werk.



> also im konkreten fall heißt das: ich kaufte dvd xy. entsprechend darf ich auch eine digitale"kopie" besitzen - auch für den fall, oder gerade für den fall, dass die dvd kaputt geht.


Nein.



> JA, das umgehen des kopierschutzes ist nicht erlaubt, der besitz einer digitalen kopie aber nicht verboten...


Das ergibt keinen Sinn.



> das verbreiten von kopien allerdings ist verboten.


Auch falsch, da du eine rechtmäßig erstellte Privatkopie z.B. bei dir im Haushalt oder an eine kleine Anzahl Freunde verteilen darfst.



> und das ist doch meines wissens auch der punkt, für den man verurteilt werden würde und nicht für den besitz?


Die hierbei relevante Handlung, die zu einer Urheberrechtsverletzung führen kann, ist die Vervielfältigung. Ein Download ist eine Vervielfältigung.



> denn was ist eigentlich geschützt? doch hauptsächlich das urheberrecht?! und das verletze ich ja nicht, wenn ich im besitz einer originalkopie bin und mir diese zur sicherheit noch mal digital in den schrank lege (das erlangen dieser sicherheitskopie ist wohl das problem).
> ich fang doch erst dann an, dieses zu verletzen, wenn ich eine kopie meiner originalkopie vertreibe (deale )????


Joa du hast da ein gewaltiges Verständnisproblem. Daher kommen auch deine zahlreichen nicht zutreffenden Annahmen.

Das deutsche Urheberrecht schützt die Befugnis des Urhebers mit seinem Werk nach seinen Vorstellungen verfahren zu können. Davon gibt es für alle Werke, die keine Computerprogramme sind (!), die Schranke der Privatkopie. Diese muss der Urheber dulden - aber nur dann, wenn er sein Werk nicht mittels eines technisch wirksamen Kopierschutzes geschützt hat.

Es ist damit ja wohl logisch, dass von einer DVD, die kopiergeschützt ist, alle im Umlauf befindlichen Kopien (mit ausgehebeltem Schutz) nicht zulässig sind.

Praktische Probleme zur vertiefenden Lektüre:
- Ist der Kopierschutz einer DVD heutzutage überhaupt noch als wirksam i.S.d. UrhG zu klassifizieren?
- Wann ist eine Quelle im Internet offensichtlich rechtswidrig?
- Da praktisch jedes Werk inzwischen kopierschützt ist und damit das Recht auf Privatkopie fast vollständig ausgehebelt wurde: Wozu brauchen wir dann noch die GEMA?


----------



## MontagID (4. November 2017)

als quelle diente: Bundesministerium der Justiz

Fragen und Antworten zum Urheberrecht


----------



## KrHome (4. November 2017)

MontagID schrieb:


> als quelle diente: Bundesministerium der Justiz
> 
> Fragen und Antworten zum Urheberrecht


Meinst du als Quelle für deine Ausführungen? Weil: dein Link bestätigt doch alles, was ich geschrieben habe.  

Freut mich übrigens, denn ich mache seit 5 Jahren kein Urheberrecht mehr (in dem Rechtsgebiet nicht ganz unproblematisch) und bin offensichtlich trotzdem noch ganz fit darin.


----------



## MontagID (4. November 2017)

nein, meine ich nicht...
der inhalt des links nennt das bundesministerium der justiz als quelle.
wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich den link vorher schon gefunden hätte. dann hätte man sich hier das ein oder andere erspart.
vielen dank an die infogeber


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2017)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Nö... Eine BluRay enthält einen Kopierschutz, der nicht umgangen werden darf. Du darst Dir davon KEINE Sicherungskopie erstellen und KEINE digitale Kopie. Machnmal gibt es bei BluRays jedoch eine digitale Kopie dazu, die man sich ansehen kann.
> 
> Bei den im Netz kursierenden Dateien wurde der Kopierschutz umgangen. Also illegal.



Das Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes selbst ist nicht illegal. 
Es ist nur illegal, wenn der Kopierschutz wirksam ist.
Wenn das Kopieren allerdings mit einem Programm möglich ist, ist der Kopierschutz in diesem Fall nicht wirksam -> legal. 



			
				§95a UrhG schrieb:
			
		

> Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden….




Steht auch so in dem Link auf der letzen Seite:


> *Wann ist ein Kopierschutz wirksam?*
> 
> Wenn z.B. ein CD- oder DVD-Brenner den Kopierschutz gar nicht erkennt und deshalb eine Kopie brennt, dann ist der Kopierschutz insoweit nicht wirksam und wird deswegen auch nicht umgangen. Dasselbe gilt, wenn ein Kopierschutz nur auf bestimmten Betriebssystemen (z.B. Windows-PC) funktioniert, auf anderen (z.B. Macintosh, Linux) aber nicht.
> 
> Auch der bloße Hinweis auf einer CD oder DVD "Diese CD / DVD ist kopiergeschützt" genügt den Anforderungen eines wirksamen Kopierschutzes nicht. Es kommt darauf an, ob das Werk tatsächlich durch einen wirksamen Kopierschutz geschützt ist.





Ergänzung:
Als Beispiel sei das Digitalisieren von Musik mit dem WMP oder das Konvertieren von DVDs nach MP4 mit dem Freemake VideoKonverter genannt. Da gibt es keinerlei Meldung über irgendeinen Kopierschutz.


----------



## MontagID (9. November 2017)

In ein Haus mit einer 20 Meter hohen Schutzmauer darf ich nicht einbrechen und Dinge entwenden, aber in ein Haus mit einer 2cm hohen Schutzmauern schon.


----------



## soth (9. November 2017)

Welcher Kopierschutz wirksam ist wird nicht dadurch bestimmt ob es Software gibt die ihn aushebeln kann ...
Der Erwerb, die Herstellung und Verkauf solcher Programme ist auch nicht legal.


----------



## MontagID (13. November 2017)

Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## soth (13. November 2017)

§ 95a Abs. 3 UrhG


----------



## Deimos (13. November 2017)

MontagID schrieb:


> Allerdings interessiert mich das, da damals im Bekanntenkreis die Meinung vertreten wurde, dass der download soweit nicht illegal sei, der Besitz auch nicht. Was illegal ist, sei die Verbreitung der Daten.
> War das so und/oder ist das so? Wenn nein, wie siehts aus?


In der Schweiz ist es aktuell so, dass der Download / Besitz solcher Daten für den Eigenbrauch (also keine Vermarktung o.ä.) nicht illegal ist, das Verbreiten jedoch schon. 
Im Gegenzug gibt  es mit der sog. Leerträgervergütung eine Gebühr auf Speichermedien wie HDDs, USB-Sticks, CD/DVD/BluRay-Rohlinge, MP3-Player etc., welche an Rechteinhaber verteilt wird.

Seit einiger Zeit wird für die Modernisierung des Urheberrecht ein Vernehmlassungsbericht diskutiert. Aktuell kann man eher von einer Verschärfung ausgehen. Downloads sollen aber legal bleiben.


----------



## JanJake (13. November 2017)

Ganz blöd gesagt, einfach die Software in einem Land der EU kaufen wo es Legal ist diese zu besitzen und die ALLES kopieren kann und einfach nach DE liefern lassen. 

Damit umgeht man jeden Schwachsinn davon! Denn wozu ist der "Kopierschutz" denn drauf? Das ich davon keine Kopie mache? Wer es will macht es ohne Mühe! Und für mich selber darf ich von allem und jedem eine Kopie anfertigen! Das sagt sogar der Gesetzgeber! 

Aber wer eh etwas Kopiertes aus dem Netz will, holt es sich eh dort! Ist heute so einfach wie nie und macht absolut gar kein Aufwand. Bei Spielen genau das gleiche. 

Wer will, holt es eben direkt dort. Und wer da sogar etwas geschickter vorgeht, maskiert seine IP Adresse noch und ist damit nicht so einfach zurück zu verfolgen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Welcher Kopierschutz wirksam ist wird nicht dadurch bestimmt ob es Software gibt die ihn aushebeln kann ...
> Der Erwerb, die Herstellung und Verkauf solcher Programme ist auch nicht legal.



Es geht nicht um CrackTools, wie AnyDVD. Sondern um normale FreeWare wie den Windows Media Player oder verschiedene MP4 Converter. Die können auch ganz normal CDs und DVDs in mp3/mp4 umwandeln ohne zu meckern.


----------



## soth (22. November 2017)

CDs mit Kopierschutz? Was für eine alte Scheibe hast du den da in der Hand?


----------



## Muxxer (24. November 2017)

Oh man ich hab moment mal muss kurz zählen .........
236 mal ne Urheberrechtsverletzung begangen weil ich alle DVDs und Bluerays in feinster Qualität auf mein NAS kopiert hab wie is ja wurscht Kopierschutz hin oder her 
is doch alles Korinthenkacke. Ich hab für den rotz bezahlt und fertig solang ich nix anbiete und verkauf interresiert mich das copyright etc.. gelumpe nicht 
Irgendwann muss ma gut sein 

Kopieren und verbreiten is was anderes


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2017)

Es wird auch keiner kontrollieren, was man alles für Privatkopien anfertigt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. November 2017)

Diesbezüglich recht interessant:
YouTube


----------



## Anticrist (4. Dezember 2017)

Bei Seiten wie hd area handelt es sich um illegale Inhalte, da du aber von Hostern herunterlädst statt über p2p findet kein bereitstellen der Inhalte statt.
du bist daher weder auffindbar, noch abmahnbar. Auch setzt sich bei Staatsanwaltschaften durch, diese Form der Urheberrechtsverletzungen nicht zu ahnden da „der massive Eingriff in die Privatsphäre (wohnungsdurchsuchung) nicht im Verhältnis steht“
daher ist hd area illegal aber de facto straffrei


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2017)

Auffindbar bist du auch bei reinem Download.


----------

